# Rapid City to Billings



## D-Squared (Feb 10, 2015)

Has anyone compared the travel route from Rapid City to Billings, MT via Route 212 or I-90? We would like to try Route 212, but are not sure if it is too much of a back-road to take with our 40' Phaeton. Any information would be much appreciated. We will be traveling in July and will have a toad.


----------



## akjimny (Feb 16, 2015)

Been there, done that in my 30' Class C.  It's an improved 2 lane road with lots of truck traffic.


----------

